# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  diffrence entre session.getAttribute & request.getparameter

## perloutta

salut,
quelle est la diffrence entre, session.getAttribute("X") et request.getparameter("X")??

MERCI

----------


## tchize_

disons surtout qu'il n'y a aucun point commun. Le premier va aller chercher une information que tu aurait stocke dans la session utilisateur, le deuxime va aller chercher un paramtre du formulaire soumis par la requete.

----------

